# When Is The Next So. California IASCA Competition



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I was just wondering when next season starts?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

IASCA Season doesnt end until SBN in March. I'm gonna ask the obvious question though, have you checked the IASCA website?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

chefhow said:


> IASCA Season doesnt end until SBN in March. I'm gonna ask the obvious question though, have you checked the IASCA website?


My bad I meant MECA. :blush:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Started 2 weeks ago. Shows are being posted constantly on the website. Just keeping checking is all I can tell you.


----------

